

Google App Engine vs Windows Azure - edw519
http://www.taranfx.com/blog/google-app-engine-vs-windows-azure

======
richardw
Just a note - App Engine is more JVM than just Java, so you'll likely find
many other languages will support it. I've also written apps for both Azure
and App Engine and I'd change a few of the scores:

Easy scalability: GAE, hands down.

Learning curve: Azure. GAE will surprise you a lot.

Maximum db size: GAE. Last time I checked, Azure was limited to 10GB. If you
need more than 1GB you pay $99 per month for the full 10GB store. Maybe you
can get more with Table storage, but then it's a very different animal.

------
krakensden
An important factor he's missing is Microsoft's GUI for installing apps-
instead of targeting developers exclusively, like GAE, from what I've heard
you can just go click 'install wordpress' on Azure and get your own little
blog set up.

The combination of a start easy enough for the layman combined with a
reasonable upgrade path could really be an important thing for them.

